# Upper Bay



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok so we got some real good rain this week pretty much all across the state, good for the grass and all of nature, but what about the wade fisherman??? Over the years I have been told different, conflicting information as to fishing patterns after rain. Some say all the freshwater drives the fish down south into salty-er water, were as others say "look for the freshwater cuz that's were the fish are"... SO... with All the freshwater dumping into the upper bay from up-state(and local) rain. Is any part of upper bay, Trinity, Anuach worth fishing???


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> Ok so we got some real good rain this week pretty much all across the state, good for the grass and all of nature, but what about the wade fisherman??? Over the years I have been told different, conflicting information as to fishing patterns after rain. Some say all the freshwater drives the fish down south into salty-er water, were as others say "look for the freshwater cuz that's were the fish are"... SO... with All the freshwater dumping into the upper bay from up-state(and local) rain. Is any part of upper bay, Trinity, Anuach worth fishing???


guess we found our answer.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

We sure did bro, and all those 173 people who read this and skipped on will never no the answer... or exactly where to go when the freshwater rolls in... but we do


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, JT, it wasn't a problem on Friday on Beazley's and Umbrella Point. I don't think this has been enough rain to trash Trinity, except maybe up by the mouth of river and around the big bayous. We've gotten a lot of rain, but it's been spread out...

The water on Beazley's on Friday was as pretty as I've ever seen it in the bay.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Well, JT, it wasn't a problem on Friday on Beazley's and Umbrella Point. I don't think this has been enough rain to trash Trinity, except maybe up by the mouth of river and around the big bayous. We've gotten a lot of rain, but it's been spread out...
> 
> The water on Beazley's on Friday was as pretty as I've ever seen it in the bay.


Yeah we went and waded some spots around the refuge area and we found some clean water over grass beds and the reds were stacked in there pretty good. We were having a blast all morning... got potlicked twice by a yaker, the 2nd time he came by we were casting right at him nearly hit him twice so he didn't come back after that.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

jtbailey said:


> Yeah we went and waded some spots around the refuge area and we found some clean water over grass beds and the reds were stacked in there pretty good. We were having a blast all morning... got potlicked twice by a yaker, the 2nd time he came by we were casting right at him nearly hit him twice so he didn't come back after that.


Did that make you feel heroic? KISS!!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, but KISS? What the heck do you mean by that? Any knucklehead within casting distance is too close and fair game for a close cast...


----------

